# Up north.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Rogart Station 14/03/2017.










River Ness. 15/03/2017.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Moon rising above Inverness Castle 14/03/2017.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Beautiful. I love the 2nd shot. Is it a small city ? Is it Inverness ?

Off-topic: Does Cousins mineral glass come with a gasket included ?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> Beautiful. I love the 2nd shot. Is it a small city ? Is it Inverness ?
> 
> Off-topic: Does Cousins mineral glass come with a gasket included ?


 Here.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inverness

Can't help you with the Cousins thing, sorry.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

@gimli...Cousins crystals/glasses don't come with the appropriate gasket/seal. You have to order them seperately. Ask them to send you their catalogue....it's like a telephone directory, but easier to navigate than their site.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks Roger. I take it that I won't find the gaskets on the website, only their catalogue ?


----------



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

Nice pictures Wrench  I like the Inverness shots.


----------

